
Dumbing Us Down  - miraj
http://caterina.net/wp-archives/36
======
dazzawazza
There is a huge disconnect here between what people want from institutional
learning and what institutions can deliver. I think many people forget that
the primary learning environment is the home and that school supplements that.

If you teach your child critical thinking it's hard, if not impossible, for
school to remove that ability.

Of course there is always room for improvement but maybe people need to look
closer to home first?

